# Amare for 3



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He just hit a nice 3-pointer early in the shot clock.

Must have been the third or 4th 3pter he made that was not a buzzer beater from midcourt. Can't remember him having missed a "normal" 3.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes and they are playing smart letting the Jazz back in the game.
After Atlanta lost earlier and the Clippers probably losing as well.

Go Harvey!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

crap

Instead of the 4th most odds we end up with 6th most now.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

THAT FREAKIN SUCKS!!!!!

I don't understand... hopefully it doesn't affect us too much.... but this just SUCKS!!!!!!


A game that is meaningless, and a game that would be good, ONLY if we lost.... We win...... AND WIN UGLY


DOnt get me wrong, I love the suns and want them to win, but now because ATl, and LA lost tonight, we will end up with the 7 or 8th pick....


and We played a LOT POOROR, na d deserve a LOT higher draft pick... I got my fingers crossed, but I can't help but feel a little dissapointed for the win, and the loss in going form 4th to 7th.....


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I guess I'm the only one impressed that they played hard in a meaningless game that most would have advised tanking. It looked like they were going to lose, then Amare came back in the fourth and said "Screw you guys, I want to win." 2002-03 Bulls aside, having a good finish to the regular season is a nice momentum builder for the next year..

It would have been nice to lose, but I'm ok with it anyways. Amare's three was very nice, but it doesn't surprise me that he has nice form on his long range shot and all.. he seems like the kind of guy who works on that kind of thing even though he doesn't showcase it in the game.. I've seen him in shootaround twice this year, and both times he was consistently hitting 18 footers. That part of his game isn't ready to be displayed yet, but you can bet he's working on it. 

He was awesome tonight, btw, but it looked like he and Marion were the only ones that wanted to play.. maybe the other guys just knew we're playing for more ping pong balls..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> I guess I'm the only one impressed that they played hard in a meaningless game that most would have advised tanking. It looked like they were going to lose, then Amare came back in the fourth and said "Screw you guys, I want to win." 2002-03 Bulls aside, having a good finish to the regular season is a nice momentum builder for the next year.


I know man, I can't imagine how those guys feel, not giving it everything they've got out there, but if you look at the big picture, they should have conceded these last games for the future.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Pretty screwy. First they don't know how to win. Now they don't know how to lose. :sup:


----------

